# Sticky  How to Easily Save a Thread Discussion or Post to a Forum "Favorites" Folder



## Rodney

You know how you sometimes read that one post or thread that just a*nswers your question so perfectl*y that you want to just put it in your pocket and *save it for later*?

Introducing a handy dandy pocket for keeping those cool forum threads:

*Favorite Threads!*

Now, at the top of every THREAD discussion (in the Thread Tools menu), there is a link that allows you to save a thread to "Your *Favorites*".

*Favorite Posts! *

There's also a *Favorites* icon







link next to each POST that will allow you to save an individual POST to your forum favortes.










(*Figure 1:* screenshot of the location of the *Add to Favorites* links)
*

Where do these Favorites show up?

*After you have saved a *Favorite* thread or post, you'll be able to access them when you login to the forums. They are saved on the main page of your user control panel.










(*Figure 2:* location of where the *Favorite* Threads show up in the forum Control Panel)


There's also a handy link to your *Favorites* on every page of the forums in the top upper left where the Welcome box is:










*ENJOY!


*

If you have any questions about how to use any features of the forum, be sure to drop me a line via email, PM (Private Message), or post it in the Feedback section of the forum.​


----------

